# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Films & TV >  [Flop 3] Vos pires films

## Rayek

Ici indiquez les 3 pires films que vous avez vu avec un minimum de commentaires pour chacun d'eux dans ce que vous n'avez pas aim.

*1- Donjon & Dragon 2* : Vous croyez que le 1 tait mauvais, alors viter le N2, car il est de loin le pire film du genre que j'ai vu, scnar qui tient sur 2 lignes, jeux d'acteur mauvais, effet spciaux  oublier.

*2- Lost Highway* : Je l'ai vu au cinema  l'poque de sa sortie au festival d'angoulme, et je n'ai strictement rien capt  ce film, j'ai cru que j'allais partir avant la fin. Ce jour l, j'aurais mieux fait d'aller voir Ghost in The Shell qui passait dans la salle d' cot.

*3- Street Fighter* : Est ce que j'ai besoin de dire pourquoi ? 


PS: Vous pouvez mettre plus de 3 films que vous avez detest tant que vous argumentez un minimum

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

*Cube 1 et 2* : J'ai pas oser voir le "zro". C'est mou, les acteurs sont mauvais et les... heu, le decor est chiant.*Beowulf* : Le chteau en plastique en fond de la premire scne...  ::bravo::   Je perla mme pas du jeu de M. Lambert.*Alien vs Predator* : Predator c'est super, Alien (1, 2 ou 3) c'est d'enfer. Les deux en mme temps, c'est mauvais... A mettre dans la mme sac que Doom, Resident Evil, Mario Bros et Street Fighter. (Grand jeu : trouver leur point commun)

----------


## Biosox

*Donjon et Dragons 1*
Je crois que j'ai mme pas russi  regarder pendant 1 heure. Je savais pas qu'il y avait un 2.

*La folle histoire de l'espace*
Comment ai-je pu essayer ce film? le pire c'est que je l'ai regard en entier.
Rien qu' l'affiche on sait que a va tre de la daube: http://www.scifi-universe.com/upload...aceballjaq.jpg

*King Kong* de Peter Jackson. Vraiment une grosse daube qui tire en longueur. En mme temps, l'original durait un peu plus d'1h30, alors en faire un film de 3 heures il fallait s'attendre a ce que a semble long. Mais comme j'tais un cinma j'ai quand mme regard jusqu'au bout

----------


## GLDavid

Alors, dans l'ordre des dceptions :
*
1) Alien Vs Predator*
Que pouvait-on attendre de l'auteur fabuleux de Mortal Kombat ? Les deux monstres sacrs du cinma runis dans un film stupide, limite mme hilarant (la prise de catch dite du Giant Swing du Predator sur l'alien est ..... inutile et risible). Bref, j'en veux  mort au ralisateur et  la Fox d'avoir cass les deux mythes.

*2) Le cobaye 2 (The lawnmower man 2)*
Le 1 tait pas mal. Mais le deux ! Un scnario dbile pour ado en mal d'internet  l'heure o on ne parle plus de ralit virtuelle. Bref, une suite inutile galement mal conue.

*3) Mullholland drive*
Autant Lost Highway m'a plu. Mais quelqu'un peut-il me raconter Mullholland drive ? J'ai rien compris ! Mais je crois que c'est le propre des films de David Lynch (on aime ou on aime pas, on comprend ou on comprend pas).

@++

----------


## ronan99999

*1- "Hostel"
Film gore, mal fait, bourr de clich voire scne de l'oeil de la japonaise ridicule.*
*2- "Iznogoud"
Acteur principale pour ne pas le citer tres mauvais musique monstrueuse, dcors de mauvais gout*
*3- "Le village"
Scnar hyper prvisible, moral lourdingue, et franchement on s'ennuie beaucoup.*

(les pires vu rcemment les autres je l'ai oubli heureusement)

----------


## Korko Fain

Projet Blairwitch
Je ne me suis jamais autant ennuy devant un film j'ai dormi au bout de 4 minutes chrono.

----------


## bakaneko

L'un des derniers gros nanards que j'ai pu voir doit tre le dernier film Highlander. Highlander The Source de son petit nom avec les acteurs de la srie tl.
Ce film doit coupler tous les dfauts du monde :
-Scnario immonde
-Effets spciaux immondes
-Jeu d'acteur immonde
-Musique nulle (avec une mauvaise reprise d'un des thmes originals de Queen)

----------


## portu

*Hyper tension :* Du genre n'importe quoi du dbut jusqu'a la fin, on ne fait pas mieux . Le plus drle dans tout a est  la sortie du cin quand tu entends " Wa ti, dchire de trop ce film"  :8O:  
*Blue berry :* trs lourd ! Trs Lent ! Trs nulle !
*Les daltons :* nulle comme tous leurs autres films  ::D:

----------


## tesla

+1 pour "Le village". Mauvais du dbut  la fin.
- Tous les films de Besson  l'exception de Subway. Mais alors les "Leon", "Taxi", "Nikita", "5eme element" et cie...c'est mortellement mauvais.
- Tous les Star Wars. Ca aurait pu s'appeller "les feux de l'amour dans l'espace" en fait. Aucun humour. Scnario tir par les cheveux, mauvais acteurs.

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> *Hyper tension :* Du genre n'importe quoi du dbut jusqu'a la fin, on ne fait pas mieux . Le plus drle dans tout a est  la sortie du cin quand tu entends " Wa ti, dchire de trop ce film"


Ah ben moi je l'ai ador ce film ! Chacun ses gouts, hein...  ::king::

----------


## Manumation

1. Les Daltons :

Scnario ridicule, gags vraiment lourd

2. Les Dents de la Mer 3

Effets Spciaux terriblements...hum...terrible !

3. ??

----------


## lper

> *3) Mullholland drive*
> Autant Lost Highway m'a plu. Mais quelqu'un peut-il me raconter Mullholland drive ? J'ai rien compris ! Mais je crois que c'est le propre des films de David Lynch (on aime ou on aime pas, on comprend ou on comprend pas).
> 
> @++


Une des diverses interprtations du film qui me semble la plus logique, tu revois le film ensuite et peut tre ton jugement...
http://www.oedipe.org/fr/spectacle/mulholland

----------


## Cpt Anderson

- Congo.
- La Famille Tenenbaum.
- Tous les films de Vandamme  ::yaisse2::

----------


## Korko Fain

> +1 pour "Le village". Mauvais du dbut  la fin.
> - Tous les films de Besson  l'exception de Subway. Mais alors les "Leon", "Taxi", "Nikita", "5eme element" et cie...c'est mortellement mauvais.
> - Tous les Star Wars. Ca aurait pu s'appeller "les feux de l'amour dans l'espace" en fait. Aucun humour. Scnario tir par les cheveux, mauvais acteurs.


Eh bien je suis  l'inverse de toi alors ^^
J'ai bien aim "Le Village", j'apprcie pas mal le premier Taxi (pas les suivants), Lon (qui m'a beaucoup mu) le 5eme lment (pas mal la repique de la BD pour le taxi volant dans la ville)

Et les star wars j'ai ador :p

----------


## rad_hass

*Blueberry* : Le plus mauvais film que j'ai vu au cin, j'ai failli faire une depression lool

*la cit interdite* : J'ai failli tu le pote qui m'a pouss  aller le voir avec lui

Euh *Hulk*

----------


## warwink

Mme si je suis assez bon spectateur, y'a certain film qu'on est forc de trouv ridicule  ::P:  

Le dernier qui me vient  l'esprit c'est *Torque* avec une scne finalle  mourir de rire.

----------


## ben_harper

*Titanic* !!!!!! 

Pour 3 raisons : 

          - Di Caprio
          - Di Caprio
          - Di Caprio

 ::aie::

----------


## lper

Avec toute la publicit autour de ce navet, je n'hsite pas  nominer Da Vinci Code !

----------


## flo_flo

Un film rcent, *Sunshine*. Un nooooooooooooorme navet  ::aie::

----------


## jmulans

Double Zero  ::aie::  
film qui porte tres bien son nom  ::mouarf::  

sinon recemment pirates des caraibes 3  ::?:

----------


## _vince_

Mon flop3:

0/ RRRrrrr

Le film avec la troupe de comique sur Canal+. Je ne peux pas vraiment dire si c'est un navet car j'ai arrete au bout de trois minutes tellement c'etait nul.

1/ La famille ADAMS

Ce fut terrrrriblement ennuyant.

2/ Waterworld

J'ai eu le mal de mer.

----------


## Invit

> Mon flop3:
> 
> 0/ RRRrrrr
> 
> Le film avec la troupe de comique sur Canal+. Je ne peux pas vraiment dire si c'est un navet car j'ai arrete au bout de trois minutes tellement c'etait nul.


!!!! J'adore ce film !!!!

----------


## illight

> !!!! J'adore ce film !!!!




Heuu pareil  ::mrgreen::  faut le prendre au 1723456e degr ce film, sinon c'est sur que c'est nul  ::mrgreen:: 

Hein Pierre ?  ::mrgreen::

----------


## jmulans

c'est comme bienvenue chez les ch'tis. faut le prendre au 1er degr, sinon c'est nul  ::aie::

----------


## Invit

J'ai vu Asterix aux JO avant hier, et je l'insre d'office  la premire place de mon flop 3. Pas drle, un scnario pourri (pourquoi n'avoir pas gard celui de la BD comme Chabat l'avait fait ?), des scnes qui ne servent  rien  part  caser tel ou tel people. Le comble est atteint avec la scne finale de 10 minutes o l'on voit dfiler Mauresmo, Zizou et Tony Parker, on dirait juste une pub.
Un film qui se regarde le nombril. Oblix pote, a sort d'o et a vient faire quoi dans l'histoire  part servir de prtexte pour caser un remake de Cyrano (film avec Depardieu je le rappelle) ? Delon qui cite ses propres films. Les effets spciaux sont super laids.
Ca m'tonne pas que Poelvoorde ait fait une dpression aprs le tournage.

----------


## tigunn

:8O:    Il m'est arriv qqchose d'affreux: j'ai (tent) de regarder "there will be blood"; jamais au grand jamais je n'avais attendu la fin d'un film aussi ardemment. La BO tant inaudible (et gnante tout le long du film, a mon gout), je n'ai meme pas russi a m'endormir.
Enfin ce fus un rel plaisir que quitter cette daube.

----------


## Invit

"La capture" un film de Carole Laure.
Avec l'excellent Laurent Lucas, exil de l'autre ct de l'Atlantique.
Ce film est crdible et mme plutt bon sur sa premire moitie.
Puis a devient totalement n'importe quoi et on sort de l'histoire totalement.
On rit mme parce qu'on ne comprend plus trop.
On tait deux dans la salle.
C'tait dj beaucoup trop d'honneur pour ce film.

----------


## remika

Au cin "Le rgne du feu", une bousasse intersidrale...

Dernirement, "Eh mec elle est o ma caisse ?", que je vous conseille vivement dans un tat second  ::mouarf::

----------


## CheryBen

Un film rcent devant lequel on ne ressent rien, on reste le visage sans expression en attendant que le film se termine : *99F*
Il y a bien une morale, mais mis  part a le film est sans intrt, un bon reportage aurait eu un meilleur effet.

----------


## gberthier

N1:
 10 000. Aucun intret. Pas d'histoire, pas de rflexion, pas de baston, pas sexe, bref, rien qui pourrait succiter le moindre intret...

N2: 
Astrix aux JO. film Bling Bling. Tout dans le casting. Rien dans l'hisoire. Tout est hach, chaqu'un fait son petit one man show (palme d'or  Djamel et ses amis)...

N3:
?

----------


## millie

> *Beowulf* : Le chteau en plastique en fond de la premire scne...   Je perla mme pas du jeu de M. Lambert.


Rah la la, mais ce film, il est trop drle  ::aie::  
J'en pouvais plus tellement c'tait mal fait/jou etc. Mais je ne le mettrai pas dans les plus mauvais films car j'ai pass un bon moment de  ::mouarf:: 


Il y en a qui mettent des films qui sont finalement pas si nase que a par rapport aux nombres de truc encore pire qui sortent...

----------


## granquet

je n'ai pas vu le film ...

mais rien que l'extrait sonore: http://www.nanarland.com/play_ilsontdit.php?aud=54

 ::aie::

----------


## PadawanDuDelphi

Avec un copain on a cr une liste des pires films qu'on aient vus...On a atteint facile la centaine et pourtant je suis pas difficile (j'ai mme russi  sourire une fois dans le film _enfin, film c'est peut-tre un grand mot_ "Steak" d'Eric et Ramzy).
Donc il m'a fallu un moment pour retrouver mes 3 pires films :

3) "Ghost Dog" (en VO) : L'histoire d'un pseudo Samourai des temps modernes qui utilise la philosophie  Jean-Claude Van Damme pour expliquer ses actions (au nombre de 7 au totale). J'ai rien contre les films psychologiques sans action, mais a a t les 3H30 les plus longues de ma vie.

2) "Les Spices Girl, le film", et au cinma s'il vous plat !! Faut dire qu'on m'avait pig... Deux raisons pour sa seconde place : des filles pas mal et  peine 1H30 de souffrances. Sinon scnario infrieur  Street Fighter 2 (c'est une pub gante mlant manager verreux, fans furieux, extra-terrestres  :8O:  ...), jeux d'acteurs minable dont seul les 2Be3 ont fait pire depuis et bande sonore...Bin, tout le monde connat malheureusement..

1) Le "chef d'oeuvre", 2001 l'odyssee de l'espace (en VO toujours, mais l on pensait le voir en VF et on c'est aperu de l'erreur qu'au bout de 45 min, le temps qu'on est fini de nous montrer des singes qui se battre  coup de tronc d'arbre...). Je suis un fan notamment de la fin [attention spoiler pour ceux qui voudraient quand mme le voir] : du bleu - du jaune - du rouge - du turquoise - du mauve - du vert - du .....

----------


## Invit

> 1) Le "chef d'oeuvre", 2001 l'odysse de l'espace (en VO toujours, mais l on pensait le voir en VF et on ne s'est aperu de l'erreur qu'au bout de 45 min, le temps que l'on ait fini de nous montrer des singes qui se battent  coup de tronc d'arbre...). Je suis un fan notamment de la fin [attention spoiler pour ceux qui voudraient quand mme le voir] : du bleu - du jaune - du rouge - du turquoise - du mauve - du vert - du .....


Mon film prfr.
Le fleuron de la science fiction sur grand cran. 
Les singes, a dure 16 minutes, pas trop de mauvaise foi tout de mme ! (pour les dtails chronomtrs : http://www.ac-nancy-metz.fr/cinemav/2001/decoup.htm )
Moi j'adore les dialogues - trs rares ce qui leur donnent toute leurs saveurs et valeurs....

Euh, une prcision, se battre avec des troncs d'arbres, cel doit requrir une force assez extraordinaire...

----------


## PadawanDuDelphi

> pas trop de mauvaise foi tout de mme


Bon j'avoue que j'en est un peu rajouter (mais bon j'ai souvent tendance  exagrer, mon ct sud qui ressort)...En tout cas, c'est peut-tre justement parce que tout le monde disais que c'tait un classique ingal de la science-fiction que j'ai t si du. Je trouve que a a trs mal vieilli.

Je sais que c'est un effet de style, mais le passage des singes, des couleurs qui dfilent ou du gars qui marche le long de la paroi...J'ai eu l'impression que ce film durait 3 jours (je sais j'exagre).

Mais au moins ce film a eu le mrite de lancer un nouveau genre, un peu comme l'Exorciste, en son temps...Donc je concde qu'il mrite pas sa place de pire film, je vais le rtrograder  la seconde place et donc laiss le leadership aux spices girls (qui mme si ce film est d'un nouveau genre, il n'a pas eu d'impacts sur la cinmatographie, et heureusement d'ailleurs...)

----------


## Invit

> Mais au moins ce film a eu le mrite de lancer un nouveau genre, un peu comme l'Exorciste, en son temps...Donc je concde qu'il mrite pas sa place de pire film, je vais le rtrograder  la seconde place et donc laiss le leadership aux spices girls (qui mme si ce film est d'un nouveau genre, il n'a pas eu d'impacts sur la cinmatographie, et heureusement d'ailleurs...)


Ton avis est tout  fait valide, ce film ne laisse pas indiffrent, ce qui est une bonne chose, mme s'il n'est pas apprci.
Tu peux le laisser dans ta liste  ct des spice girls, moi a me fais marrer, mme en tant un grand admirateur de Kubrick et Clarke.

----------


## ABN84

je viens juste de regarder:
"REC" le film le plus epouvantable, le plus mediocre le pire que j'ai jammais vu, et j'en ai vu des navets.
Bref, c'est un film  rater absolument

----------


## alexrtz

> Bref, c'est un film  rater absolument


Chuis pas d'accord : la nana est assez mignonne pour que a vaille le coup d'aller le voir  ::):

----------


## Sphax

Mince 2001 c'est qd mme un des plus grands films de SF srieuse (par opposition  la SF soucoupe volante, pistolet laser et petits hommes verts mangeurs de vierges), que ce soit niveau ralisation ou scnario. Je comprends qu'on puisse ne pas accrocher au rythme lent du film mais de la a le classer premier devant les spices girls... M'enfin chacun ses (mauvais) gouts :p.

Pour moi un des pires films que j'ai vu c'est independance day:
- le scientifique  la con qui sauve tlm en crant en 5 minutes un virus
- le prsident des usa pilote de chasse
- le hros qui botte le cul aux aliens (genre duke nukem)

et j'en passe...

----------


## PadawanDuDelphi

> M'enfin chacun ses (mauvais) gouts :p.


Dsol d'aller  contre-courant de certains mais je suis aussi un fan de science-fiction et de film de rflexion (j'ai ador Mulholand Drive"), c'est le pire souvenir de film de ma vie..Je trouve qu' trop vouloir imposer une rflexion philosophique sur chaque scne, chaque plan, chaque image on arrive  rien de constructif...Et si quelqu'un arrive  me dmontrer que les 20 minutes arc-en-ciel de la fin avait un intrt autre que de faire traner en longueur...

Enfin je veux pas non plus m'tendre sur le sujet, alors pour satisfaire les gens de bons got je vais remplacer mon 2) par un autre film qui trane en longueur :
Un long (trs long, interminable) dimanche de fianailles...




> Pour moi un des pires films que j'ai vu c'est independance day:


+1.
Tous ces films o les amricains sauvent le monde (avec gros plan sur le drapeau, musique nationale et la fameuse tte nuclaire qui arrte les alienes, les volcans, les tremblements de terre, les ouragans...) a m'nerve. Moi j'tais  fond pour les aliens !!

----------


## Sphax

> Enfin je veux pas non plus m'tendre sur le sujet, alors pour satisfaire les gens de bons got je vais remplacer mon 2) par un autre film qui trane en longueur :
> Un long (trs long, interminable) dimanche de fianailles...


Bah mais non, je donnais simplement mon avis sur ce film et j'tais taquin sur le "chacun ses mauvais gouts". Faut pas changer pour a, t'as le droit de pas aimer un film mme s'il est dclar chef d'oeuvre par le reste de l'humanit  :;): .

----------


## PadawanDuDelphi

> Bah mais non, je donnais simplement mon avis sur ce film et j'tais taquin sur le "chacun ses mauvais gouts". Faut pas changer pour a, t'as le droit de pas aimer un film mme s'il est dclar chef d'oeuvre par le reste de l'humanit .


En faite j'avoue que j'ai exagrer en le classant ainsi, sans doute la dception chez le fan de SF que je suis, et j'ai honte de l'avoir comparer "au chef d'oeuvre" des spice girls qui lui reste largement hors catgorie et qui m'aura traumatis pour de bon.

Je prsente donc toute mes excuses  tous les films de cette discussion qui se sont retrouvs l'espace d'un instant sur le mme plan de comparaison que pseudo-film.

----------


## Rayek

J'ai vu le summum du pire film de l'histoire ....

*Black Sheep* 

... Aprs les vampires, les zombies, les loups garou, nous avons ....

*Le mouton garou zombie* 

A voir si vous voulez tre mort de rire  ::aie::

----------


## Skyounet

> J'ai vu le summum du pire film de l'histoire ....
> 
> *Black Sheep* 
> 
> ... Aprs les vampires, les zombies, les loups garou, nous avons ....
> 
> *Le mouton garou zombie* 
> 
> A voir si vous voulez tre mort de rire


Taratata il est gnial ce film.

----------


## ABN84

bonsoir,
bon, j'en ajoute un: *Iron man*

----------


## Rayek

> bonsoir,
> bon, j'en ajoute un: *Iron man*


Merci d'argumenter un minimum.

----------


## Skyounet

> Merci d'argumenter un minimum.


C'est clair. Je l'ai regard hier soir et j'ai pass un bon moment, donc de l  dire que c'est l'un des plus mauvais films...

----------


## getz85

Black Sheep, c'est sur si t'as regard ce film sans le prendre au second degr, tu ne peux que le trouver nul.  ::mouarf::

----------


## HelpmeMM

En navet de chez navet y'a *H2G2* et la me dite pas que c'est un film gnial c'est pas possible, les effets spciaux sont dignes des annes 1980 et l'histoires n'a aucun sens, ont a beau prendre le film au second degr c'est pas drle  j'ai mme pouss jusqu'au  6 ime dgre pur ssayer de le trouver captivant ou drles rien a faire, on peu toutefois a des moment retrouvs des allusions assez mal prsents  de la socit actuelle se film est je pense un satyr de notre socit mais la encore il faut allez chercher loin.

Quand a ceux qui n'ont pas aim iron man ou d'autres de ces chef d'oeuvre des effets spciaux et de la SF c'est tout simplement parce que c'est un marvel et que par consquent on y retrouve tout l'univers marvel a ne conseiller qu'aux fan et amateur de film  la  morale bien dfini o le mchant perd toujours.
Et ceux qui diront que le scnario est pourri je dirai *pas du tout* il suffit de lire quelques iron man pour voir que au contraire ce filmi colle parfaitement avec la BD donc ...

A not que pour iron man pour le veinard comme moi qui sont rest jusqu' la fin des gnriques sa dure environ  5-10 minutes y'a un bonus pour les patients sa dure a peine  10secondes mais quel  10 secondes.

----------


## Rayek

> Black Sheep, c'est sur si t'as regard ce film sans le prendre au second degr, tu ne peux que le trouver nul.


Ce film est un pur concentr de ce qu'il y a eu de pire dans les films d'horreurs, mais j'ai bien ris quand mme.

Sinon, pendant le week end j'ai vu plusieurs films :

 *BloodRaine* : Combat  deux balles, scenar  deux balles (pourtant celui des jeux videos est pas mal), acteurs  deux balles, en clair film  deux balles ... *Planet Terror* : Voir BloodRaine, c'est le mme avec de l'hmoglobine en plus. *AVP - Requiem* : Pas mal, bien mieux que le premier.

Donc, rajout dans mon top des pires films : Bloodraine, Planet terror et black Sheep

----------


## Invit

> En navet de chez navet y'a H2G2 et la me dite pas que c'est un film gnial c'est pas possible, les effets spciaux sont dignes des annes 1980 et l'histoires n'a aucun sens, ont a beau prendre le film au second degr c'est pas drle j'ai mme pouss jusqu'au 6 ime dgre pur ssayer de le trouver captivant ou drles rien a faire, on peu toutefois a des moment retrouvs des allusions assez mal prsents de la socit actuelle se film est je pense un satyr de notre socit mais la encore il faut allez chercher loin.


Bah si je le dis. C'est un univers particulier, une sorte de Pratchett dans l'espace, on adhre ou pas.




> Planet Terror : Voir BloodRaine, c'est le mme avec de l'hmoglobine en plus.


Celui de Robert Rodriguez ? Quel rapport avec BloodRayne ? C'est un pastiche Planet Terror.

----------


## Rayek

> Bah si je le dis. C'est un univers particulier, une sorte de Pratchett dans l'espace, on adhre ou pas.
> 
> 
> Celui de Robert Rodriguez ? Quel rapport avec BloodRayne ? C'est un pastiche Planet Terror.


C'est par rapport aux commentaires que j'ai fait sur bloodraine (combat  2 balles, scenar  deux balles, etc ...)

----------


## Skyounet

> Ce film est un pur concentr de ce qu'il y a eu de pire dans les films d'horreurs, mais j'ai bien ris quand mme.
> 
> Sinon, pendant le week end j'ai vu plusieurs films :
> 
>  *BloodRaine* : Combat  deux balles, scenar  deux balles (pourtant celui des jeux videos est pas mal), acteurs  deux balles, en clair film  deux balles ... *Planet Terror* : Voir BloodRaine, c'est le mme avec de l'hmoglobine en plus. *AVP - Requiem* : Pas mal, bien mieux que le premier.
> 
> Donc, rajout dans mon top des pires films : Bloodraine, Planet terror et black Sheep


Nan mais tu es un clone de moi.

J'ai mat BloodRayne y'a 1 semaine et c'est vrai que c'est  chier. D'ailleurs tu as vu que y'a un 2 (qui se basse au Western avec Billy The Kid et ses vampires).

Planet Terror : Super naze (merci  LineLe pour me l'avoir fait dcouvrir  ::mrgreen:: ).

AVP : Requiem : Ben j'tais persuad de l'avoir vu mais nan en fait (TODO).

----------


## PadawanDuDelphi

De toute faon tout est une question d'ambiance au moment de voir le film...
Je suis sr que "Black Sheep" avec quelques copains et 2-3 bonnes bouteilles...d'evian (attention l'abus d'eau est dangereux pour la sant), on se marre bien.

Je me rappelle par exemple "d'Opration Espadon" qui est un trs bon film...La premire fois que je l'ai vu c'tait 5H du matin en fin de WE trs charg...Du coup quand je me suis rveill et que j'ai vu un bus vol je me suis dit que ce film c'tait du n'importe quoi.

Et puis il y a aussi ses gots personnels qui rentrent en jeux. Par exemple, il m'a fallu 2 minutes pour m'endormir devant fast&furious, mais si on aime les voitures a passe forcement mieux...

----------


## gmotw

> En navet de chez navet y'a *H2G2* et la me dite pas que c'est un film gnial c'est pas possible, les effets spciaux sont dignes des annes 1980 et l'histoires n'a aucun sens, ont a beau prendre le film au second degr c'est pas drle  j'ai mme pouss jusqu'au  6 ime dgre pur ssayer de le trouver captivant ou drles rien a faire, on peu toutefois a des moment retrouvs des allusions assez mal prsents  de la socit actuelle se film est je pense un satyr de notre socit mais la encore il faut allez chercher loin.


Il faut avoir lu les bouquins, et cout la version radiophonique de base, et pourquoi pas avoir vu la srie pour comprendre l'histoire. Sans a, je peux comprendre que a passe mal.

Les pires films que j'ai vu:
- Titanic :  part la scne o le type se prend l'hlice en tombant du bateau qui m'a bien fait rire, je l'ai trouv mivre, navrant et j'ai failli m'endormir plusieurs fois.
- les derniers starwars : vraiment, georginou, arrte les suites.
- urban legend 2: une erreur de jeunesse o l'on m'a forc pour le voir. Point positif: j'ai fait une trs bonne sieste.  ::D: 

Heureusement, je tri suffisamment pour viter les bouses. (ben oui,  8 euros la sance, on fait gaffe)

----------


## granquet

si l'on adhre absolument pas  ce genre d'humour absurde, il est clair qu'H2G2 dois tre plutot chiant, au meme titre que les monty pythons.




> Les pires films que j'ai vu:
> - Titanic :  part la scne o le type se prend l'hlice en tombant du bateau qui m'a bien fait rire, je l'ai trouv mivre, navrant et j'ai failli m'endormir plusieurs fois.


on m'as emmen le voir, premiere fois que j'ai chial devant un film ... je me suis mis un pop corn dans l'oeil, j'ai pas vu la moiti du film ...
et j'ai pas l'impression d'avoir rat grand chose  ::aie::

----------


## PadawanDuDelphi

Honntement je suis pas fan des films  l'eau de rose genre Titanic qui s'attardent sur la relation entre les deux personnages principaux de sexes opposs, mais on peut pas dire que ce film soit le pire film de tout les temps !
La ralisation est bonne, le jeu des acteurs aussi (pourtant j'aime pas Leonardo), les effets spciaux suffisamment bien fait pour que l'on ne les aperoivent pas et la musique (je parle pas de Celine Dion, mais de la musique classique) colle parfaitement avec l'ambiance.
Au final on arrive  suivre une histoire dont tout le monde connat la fin sans trop s'ennuyer...Mme si 3H c'est un peu trop.

Et justement quand on m'a emmen voir les Spice Girls au cinma il y avait titanic dans l'une des 3 autres salles, et avec le recul j'aurais largement prfr voir Titanic.

----------


## HelpmeMM

> si l'on adhre absolument pas  ce genre d'humour absurde, il est clair qu'H2G2 dois tre plutot chiant, au meme titre que les monty pythons.


Pas du tout au mme titre que monty pithon l je trouve que tu compares un chef d'oeuvre  une lamentable rature filmatique. C'est presque un sacrilge de compar les monty python qui sont avant tout une troupe  un film ralis par un gars qui  aim un livre qu'il n'a pas du comprendre, enfin j'espre. L ou dans les monty pithon les gag sont drles dans H2G2 les gag sont pas drles et sont dans  les 19/20 du film lourd, le seul truc marrant de ce film c'est le moment ou il se prend un coup de tapette gante si il se met  penser ce film on dirait un remake de vido gag.


et je pense pas tre le seul a l'avoir trouv nul a mon avis ce genre de film est rserv a une partie de la population trs petite qui aime les truc bizarre genre idiocratie, c'est pourquoi je trouve que ce film est un navet car quand il est sortie le ralisateur  sortie une pur bande annonce qui ne laissait pas du tout prsager de se dsastre filmographique.

PS: bien videmment comme dans tout commentaire il est vident que chacun a son avis et qu'il diffre

----------


## gueulederack

Mon flop 3:

3) cube:  la bande son est inaudible (un bruit d'aspirateur dans la pice d'acot sans arret tout le long du film, tu sors du cinma, c'est simpe, tu l'entends encore). L'autiste qui dchiffre les nombre premiers (ah Cazan est son unique dialogue: "astronomiiiiique"), le gros balaise qui n'hsite pas  sacrifier les autres, et en plus faut que a finisse bien, bref un bonne bouse.

2) How high: ou l'apologie de la dfonce. Je dis pas, j'aime bien la fumette mais en faire un film sans "humour" (l'humour de RedMan et MethodMan, qd tu ne connais rien  la culture RAP US/ HipHop, c'est dur). Comparativement, regarder arnqaue, crimes et botanniques c'est bien mieu.

1) Pee-wee the adventure: je crois que c'est du Tim Burton,  mais srieusement cette histioore c'est vraiment trop n'importe quoi.

----------


## clairetj

1- Coeur de dragon 2 (autant j'ai ador le premier, autant le deuxime est une chute sans fond)

2-Astrix et Oblix aux Jeux Olympiques (une peuplade d'acteurs clbres pour une scnario qui vaut pas une cacahutes, et perso je prfre christian clavier en astrix)

3-Les Visiteurs 2 et les Visiteurs en Amrique (a parle d'eux mme)

----------


## Nhaps

De cette anne:

- Lockout ( srieux la scurit du lieu ...)
- Wolverine chez les samoura ( Ca parle tout le temps et puis la fin... )
- Ironman 3 ( effet soufflet aux fromages, ca monte, rvlation du mandarin, plouf )

----------


## clairetj

Et je voudrais en rajouter un autre qui vient de me travers l'esprit mais je ne sais pas s'il a t cit ici: Dragon Ball Evolution

Franchement, est-ce que cela vaut la peine de donner des arguments, un vritable attentat au manga originelle et  tous les fans.

----------


## Glutinus

*Blood : the last vampire*. Attention, spoiler :
* "Je suis ta mre !" "NAAAAAAAAN"
* La premire transformation du vampire... qui se transforme en gros golem de caca
* Quand elle grimpe sur l'arbre pour faire sa figure et redescendre avec son katana qui rentre dans l'oeil de son adversaire
*  Deux secondes aprs, le gars qui se barre en geignant et qui se tape un arbre.

*Les Dalton*,  l'exception du Bullet Time de Til Schweiger alias Lucky Luke ("A votre avis, je fais comment pour tirer plus vite que mon ombre ?")

----------


## Othana

1 - La nouvelle trilogie Star Wars (je suis un fan de l'ancienne, version d'poque : Han shoot first !!!)

2 - La trilogie du Dark Knight, de Nolan (ou "Nul"-an) : c'est pas Batman, c'est Batmoche ! Un gosse de riche schizophrnique qui se dguise en Batman, c'est tout ce que j'en retiens... Avec une actrice oscarise qui joue/meurt comme une mer** un Bane qui n'en est pas un (mais bien interprt et pas mal crit), un nime Bruce Wayne qui n'a pas le physique, un costume ridicule de motocross peint en noir, une grosse voix  la con, un Joker mal fagot et mal crit (mais super bien interprt), un pouvantail avec un sac  patates (3kg), une catwoman avec ENCORE des p****n de talons-aiguille... Y a que Alfred, Gordon et Lucius de bons, l dedans.

3 - Star Trek into darkness : je suis galement un Treky convaincu (certain diront que a colle pas avec SW, moi je dis que c'est pas le mme genre, donc a se compare pas et la guguerre est inutile) et l, il n'y avait RIEN de Star Trek dans ce film, si ce n'est les noms. Pu*** mais ils sont hideux, les klingons, quoi ! Et c'est juste du piou-piou boom pan pif paf raaaah ! Nul... Sans compter un scnar pauvre et bourr d'incohrences.

----------


## clairetj

> 1 - La nouvelle trilogie Star Wars (je suis un fan de l'ancienne, version d'poque : Han shoot first !!!)


Je suppose que tu va pleurer  la sortie de Star Wars 7 ::D:

----------


## Themacleod1980

Begin Roman
(
Beaucoup de Troll sur ce topic, on dirait une rplique du site Allocin o des gens mettent des 0  Terminator ou Alien...

- Donnie Darko une bouse ??
Perso j'ai du le regarder 3 fois (comme pour l'arme des douze singes...) pour russir  cerner  peu prs toutes les possibilits : Ne pas comprendre un film n'en fait pas une merde pour autant.
- Pareil pour Titanic, mme si ce n'est pas du tout mon genre de film je vois mal comment le considrer comme une daube.
- Les nouveaux StarWars ? c'est clair qu'ils ne valent pas ( mon gout...) les anciens (ou bien je me fais vieux :p) mais le 3 n'tait pas si mal (Dark Vador  ::):  ::): ) et les autres valaient tout de mme mieux qu'un 'Alien vs Predator' ou un 'Mortal Combat'.

bref, beaucoup de monde a mis la liste de films qui les ont dut ou qu'ils n'ont pas aim car ils ne se sentaient pas concern/cibls.

Ensuite, ma longue exprience des nanars me pose problme :
- un nanar que j'aurais vu jusqu'au bout et qui m'aurait fait rire peut-il tre considr comme une daube ? (je pense  "los-angeles 2014", "absolom 2024" et les gnralissimes "Tremors")
- De mme Sunshine, qui, malgr un scnario capillotract (genre quelques tonnes d'uranium relanceraient une toile, et un mchant monstre de feu humain aurait survcu dans un vaisseau cach derrire mercure...) tait tout de mme sympa  regarder (et couter, j'ai bien aim la BO).

En gros j'en suis arriv  la conclusion que, pour tre dans le "Flop 3", un film devait avoir les inconvnients du nanar sans leur bon cot : le problme  cela c'est qu' peine vus ils sont oublis  ::(: 

J'avais dj cherch le pire film de tous les temps et c'est  l'poque 'x-files' qui m'a donn la rponse : Mulder est fan de *'Plan 9 from outer space'*. Celui-l je l'ai vu en entier (en me forant !) Mais sa performance est tellement grande dans la nullit (ralisation, acteurs, scnario, moyens etc...) que j'en ferais mon "*Flop 1*" il y a d'ailleurs un film bas sur la vie du ralisateur : "Ed Wood" qui m'avait bien fait rire.
*Altitude (2011)* sera mon "*Flop 2*", difficile d'argumenter car je l'ai regard comme un nanar, et malgr cela je ne me rappelle de rien  part que j'avais perdu mon temps.
Pour le "*Flop 3*" "*les visiteurs en amrique*" parce que bon ... faut pas abuser hein ! (trouv par hasard sur une borne de location de VHS  l'poque)
)
End

----------


## Invit

Black Swan (de Darren Aronofsky)Tip Top (de Serge Bozon)Prisoners (de Denis Villeneuve)L'amour dure trois ans (de Frdric Beigbeder)Dikkenek (d'Olivier Van Hoofstadt)De rouille et d'os (de Jacques Audiard)

----------


## Themacleod1980

> Black Swan (de Darren Aronofsky)Tip Top (de Serge Bozon)Prisoners (de Denis Villeneuve)L'amour dure trois ans (de Frdric Beigbeder)
> **Dikkenek (d'Olivier Van Hoofstadt)De rouille et d'os (de Jacques Audiard)


Dikkenek est GENIAL !!



> L'amour dure trois ans


 si maintenant on liste les films franais on a pas fini ^^ allez, un quand mme : "La possibilit d'une le" de Michel Houellebecq  :8O:  :  voir absolument si vous tes insomniaques, que vous voulez voir une oeuvre aussi philosophique qu'une conversation entre Johnny et zidane (pas Zazie hein !) bourrs dans un bordel belge.

----------


## Invit

> Dikkenek est GENIAL !!


Sans doute, aprs 3 litres de bire.




> si maintenant on liste les films franais on a pas fini ^^


Dsol, j'aime le cinma de mes deux pays.




> allez, un quand mme : "La possibilit d'une le" de Michel Houellebecq  :  voir absolument si vous tes insomniaques, que vous voulez voir une oeuvre aussi philosophique qu'une conversation entre Johnny et zidane (pas Zazie hein !) bourrs dans un bordel belge.


Welbeck, j'suis pas capable ! 
Il aussi fait un livre "photo" si tu aimes les "uvres" du "gnie".

Personne n'a cit le film de Bernard-Henri Lvy, "Le Jour et la Nuit" ? Perso, j'en ai vu juste un bout un soir  la tl.

----------


## Themacleod1980

Bah Dikkenek c'est de l'humour belge hein... c'est comme pour l'humour anglais, faut tre initi ^^

Houellebecq je ne connaissais pas, du coup je me suis fait avoir; Mais BHL je connais un peu et la bire risque d'tre largement insuffisante :p

Et dans les films franais c'est sr que dans l'immense quantit de bouses qui sortent chaque mercredi, deux ou trois fois par an ya un truc sympa :/
Faut dire que quand tu en as vu un t'as vu 50% des scnarios.

----------


## gueulederack

DIKKENEK c'est culte et gnial,  regarder bourr, defonc ou les 2. En fait, fau tle regarder san ss'attendre  un scnarion c'est plutt des sketchs colls les uns aux autres avec une sorte de tram. Je l'ai montr  une canadienne, elle a hallucin, mais a aim.

Mon flop 3:
3) Dragon ball volution
2) les seigneurs
1) hook

----------


## Encephalopatie

Bon.. Je vais vous donner une petite liste :
1. Le fabuleux destin d'Amlie Poulain
2. L'trange histoire de Benjamin Button
3. Sweeney Todd, le diabolique barbier de Fleet Street

----------


## Glutinus

> - Ironman 3 ( effet soufflet aux fromages, ca monte, rvlation du mandarin, plouf )


Mouep  part le mandarin  deux balles... le film tait quand mme super bien ? Personnage encore plus profondment bless suite aux Avengers... nan a a t une agrable surprise.




> 2 - La trilogie du Dark Knight, de Nolan (ou "Nul"-an) : c'est pas Batman, c'est Batmoche ! Un gosse de riche schizophrnique qui se dguise en Batman, c'est tout ce que j'en retiens... Avec une actrice oscarise qui joue/meurt comme une mer** un Bane qui n'en est pas un (mais bien interprt et pas mal crit), un nime Bruce Wayne qui n'a pas le physique, un costume ridicule de motocross peint en noir, une grosse voix  la con, un Joker mal fagot et mal crit (mais super bien interprt), un pouvantail avec un sac  patates (3kg), une catwoman avec ENCORE des p****n de talons-aiguille... Y a que Alfred, Gordon et Lucius de bons, l dedans.


J'ai trouv le premier batman de cette trilogie trs maladroit - sans grand intrt - et le dernier trs rat parce qu'il y avait un potentiel norme au niveau des mchants. Alors bon sans dire que c'tait juste la fte aux copains (90% du casting d'Inception, Cillian Murphy inclus, manquait plus un retour de Ken Watanabe...). Mais de l encore le placer dans un flop 3 !

* Je ne vois pas en quoi Bane n'en est pas un, il y a un respect de pas mal d'lments de Knightfall en plus.
* Bruce Wayne n'a pas le physique : physique de ? En mme temps, je n'ai jamais trouv qu'aucun des batmans n'avait le physique, peut-tre Adam West avait la gueule mais pas la carrure ni le costume  :;): 

C'est une trilogie qui est diffrente, encore une fois la richesse des Comics est de pouvoir imposer sa propre vision et mme si je trouve que Nolan n'est pas all aussi profondment que dans ses autres films, Batman : Dark Knight demeure une claque pour moi. Notamment pour la dualit chevalier blanc (Harvey Dent) // chevalier noir qui considrent chacun qu'ils ne peuvent pas travailler l'un sans l'autre.




> 3 - Star Trek into darkness : je suis galement un Treky convaincu (certain diront que a colle pas avec SW, moi je dis que c'est pas le mme genre, donc a se compare pas et la guguerre est inutile) et l, il n'y avait RIEN de Star Trek dans ce film, si ce n'est les noms. Pu*** mais ils sont hideux, les klingons, quoi ! Et c'est juste du piou-piou boom pan pif paf raaaah ! Nul... Sans compter un scnar pauvre et bourr d'incohrences.


Je ne connais *rien* de l'univers Star Trek. Bon j'avoue que je suis all le voir car c'tait la fte du cinma et qu'il y avait Benedict Cumberbatch ^^ (controvers visiblement en Khan). Mis  part quelques scnes gratuites, c'tait un film avec une couche de gras mais au final divertissant. Il y a beaucoup pire selon moi ^^

----------


## Darkzinus

C'est pas facile de mettre les pires films (surtout que j'essaie d'viter, dans la mesure du possible, de les regarder  ::D: )... mais je me lance :
1 - Le dernier templier (o le film n'a rien  voir avec le titre franais, et on se demande "Mais pourquoi ont-ils fait a ?")
2 - Les chroniques du dragon (sans doute ce que j'ai vu de pire dans le genre que ce soit niveau jeu d'acteurs, scnario ou "effets non spciaux")
3 - La ligue des gentlemen extraordinaires (tellement creux et non divertissant ...)

En survolant le topic je pense  Astrix aux jeux olympiques (ne pas rire une seule fois sur Astrix c'est quand mme norme) qui est finalement bien pire encore que la ligue des gentlemen extraordinaires  ::aie::

----------


## Gooby

-Priest (... pire sance de cinma de ma vie)
-Lgion: l'arme des anges (................... ultimate facepalm)
*-La nuit des losers vivants* (exceptionnel, risible de AZ)
- *Les aventures de Jack Burton dans les griffes du mandarin* (Vous avez vraiment besoin d'autres choses que le titre l? regardez le, c'est orgasmique tellement c'est risible)
- EQUILIBRIUM (?? Mindfuck)

----------


## Mdinoc

> 1 - Le dernier templier (o le film n'a rien  voir avec le titre franais, et on se demande "Mais pourquoi ont-ils fait a ?")


Tu parles de celui de 1998 (le seul dont les titres franais et anglais diffrent) ?
Ou bien _Le Dernier des Templiers_ (2011, _Season of the Witch_) ?
Ou encore les deux? ::aie::

----------


## Darkzinus

> Tu parles de celui de 1998 (le seul dont les titres franais et anglais diffrent) ?
> Ou bien _Le Dernier des Templiers_ (2011, _Season of the Witch_) ?
> Ou encore les deux?


Celui de 2011  ::D:  O je n'ai toujours pas compris pourquoi il y avait templier dans le titre  ::D:

----------

